# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  VPT - Anyone got info or used

## DSS

Hi all. 

Curious if anyone has ever came across this gear before or used. Any comments on would be great. 

I know this is an empty vial.

----------


## Joco71

Sorry never heard or seen before.

----------


## DSS

No worries man cheers for reply.I know there a relatively new group from Switzerland that would be about all.

----------

